# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  LD Sex Wake up

## The-Dreamghost

The last lucid dream I  had I flewed to a girls house I know. I went on her room and closed the door. Then I wanted to start. I got errected and... EVERYTHING WENT BLACK. Can anybodey give me tips how i can have Lucid-Sex without wake up by errection or sth like that?

----------


## Dreamer 316

Don't get too excited, try to stay cool.

It is easier said than done though.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

GAH! I LOVE YOUR AVY! JOHN CENA IS SOOO HOT!


...anyways.. yes the best thing to do is practice.. and concentrate... sex in dreams is very difficult to manage but it can be done. You have to stay in control, dont let your emotions take you, dont get too excited.

----------


## Rajon

when you get to that certain situation again in your dream stay calm until you begin to have sex. Don't get excited so quickly because you will wake up. If you have an intention to have a lucid dream before sleeping then include something like...."I will not wake up when I get an erection and i will continue my dream as followed". Try that and see what you get from there.

----------


## The-Dreamghost

ohhh thank you for the answers:
1.Yes I will practise in my Ld&#180;s^^
2. Normally i can stay calm in luciddreams
If you got more tips then write it, too.

@DDK: Thank you, i like JC mostely of his raps.^^

----------

